# COLT POCKET 9- Value $$$



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

COLT POCKET 9- Value $$$
*W**hats a COLT Pocket 9 worth these days ?$* Like new in the original box with all papers and manuel. Stainless slide on light aluminum frame ( 9mm) 6 shot DA-only
Only made in 1999.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Price? Trade?


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

About a half dozen has been listed on Gunbroker in the past month in the $800-$900 range. None has sold and the highest bid I saw was $780 and it did not reach reserve.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Not worth much but I would be willing to give you $50 for it. Just kidding. What a gun is worth depends on what someone else is willing to pay for it. Blue book might have it listed for $800, but the way money is nowadays and prices on gas and such the way they are, you would have to find just the right person to pay what it was worth. By the description you gave and for an insurance type value $800 - $900 would be a safe value. It may be tough to sell it for that though. Can you attach a picture to give a better idea of condition?


----------

